# ICSC April Meetings and Events (2022)



## Arthroverts

What's up everyone, we have three events planned for this month while we wait for those April showers to bring the May flowers...

*Hike*
We have a hike/collecting trip for ICSC members coming up on the *9th* (this Saturday), from *5:30-8:30 PM*, in *Riverside County*. If you aren't a member but want to come out, please contact me directly for more information.

*Meetings
Our April meeting* will be on the *16th *(Saturday), from *10:00-11:30 AM*, at *Arlington Garden* in Pasadena. I am stoked to be returning to the garden for the first time in over two years, and it's going to be great to catch up with all the LA county folks, old and new! We usually meet at the number 2 on this map (the place called Olive Allee), and there is plentiful street parking in front of the garden. As always I'll bring some sort of yummy-if-unhealthy (open to healthy suggestions) food stuff. Expect a number of club-related announcements (including info on some possible group buys!) along with all our invertebrate discussions.
Looking forward to this, and I can't wait to see all who can make it!

*San Diego Meeting (from @MantidMaster)*
We’ll be hosting our second in-person San Diego Chapter meeting on the *17th *(Sunday), from *9:30-11:00 AM*, at *Lake Hodges Recreation Area* in San Diego, at the picnic tables by the parking lot. Walking around that place for some time, there are a lot of scorpion and beetle species to look for around these parts. Hope to see you there!

*Earth Day Outreach*
Finally, the SoCal Trash Army is hosting us for a "bug encounter" on the *23rd*, from *12:00-2:00 PM*, at *Lytle Creek Ranger Station*, where we are going to be hosting an exhibit table displaying some invertebrates and providing a space for attendees to ask any questions they may have about "bugs". There will also be a bug hunt hike at some point during the time where we will be helping to guide attendees in their search for invertebrates and other interesting creatures.
Even if you are already familiar with invertebrates, feel free to swing on by to hang out with us !

*Conclusion*
That's pretty much all I have for now, a lot of fun things planned this month! As always feel free to ping me with any questions, concerns, comments, or suggestions.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

